# id please.



## Sonny W (Sep 6, 2008)

sorry about the bad pics.


----------



## Sonny W (Sep 6, 2008)

anyone ?


----------



## billijaywest (Oct 13, 2008)

bumble bee cichlid by the look


----------



## toomanytangs (Oct 15, 2008)

i'm not sure what that thing is but i have one too my freind gave me i'm sure its not a ps. crabro aka bumblebee cichlid :thumb:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

It kinda has the head shape of a Tropheops sp.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm thinking Tropheus? Need a clearer pic, though.


----------



## billijaywest (Oct 13, 2008)

Floridagirl said:


> I'm thinking Tropheus? Need a clearer pic, though.


yeah can you like zoom in or summit


----------

